# Duck Season



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 16, 2010)

Tried to kill some ducks for the first time this season. Got 5 total-4 wood ducks and one hooded merganser. I finished the season with a limit of woodies.

I'm wearing the squirrel hat :lol:


----------



## Brine (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice work.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 16, 2010)

Nicely done.. what are you dropping them with


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 16, 2010)

The scattergun is a Browning Sweet Sixteen from 1959. Still knockin 'em down.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 17, 2010)

Very nice - like how fast those woodies can fly?


----------



## Brine (Feb 17, 2010)

Captain Ahab said:


> Very nice - like how fast those woodies can fly?



Apparenlty not fast enough for the Sweet Sixteen... :mrgreen: 

The fastest speed recorded in one study was 55 miles per hour; the slowest 39 miles per hour. The average flight speed has been measured as 47.1 miles per hour (Lokemoen 1967). 

I shot at a few as a kid, but never knocked one down. They are fast!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 17, 2010)

sweet hat ! =D> 

good shootn too


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 17, 2010)

Nicely done. 

Have you tried to eat that merganser yet? :lol:


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 17, 2010)

Captain Ahab said:


> Very nice - like how fast those woodies can fly?


Let's just say I missed more than I hit. :mrgreen: 



Quackrstackr said:


> Nicely done.
> 
> Have you tried to eat that merganser yet? :lol:


Merganser wasn't the best eating I've ever had





Woodies ate well though.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 17, 2010)

Wood duck and teal are the two best eating ducks out there, IMO.

Shoot them full of Creole butter marinade and slap them on the grill.

Mergansers have to be cooked on a cedar plank. After cooking, throw away the duck and eat the plank.


----------



## switchback (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats on the birds. Great shooting.


----------



## Waterfowler (Jul 3, 2010)

FishinsMyLife said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice - like how fast those woodies can fly?
> ...



They say you should not eat Merganser because they have hight levels of PBC -PCB(or what ever it called). Merganser eat fish.


----------



## bobberboy (Jul 3, 2010)

sorry, the title of your thread reminded me of a favorite cartoon


----------



## Waterfowler (Jul 3, 2010)

That a good one thank for sharing! :LOL2:


----------



## bassassassin8 (Jul 3, 2010)

Nice job. I love hunting wood ducks. They are one of the best tasting ducks thanks to their diet of acorns.  

I cant wait for this season to come around. I'm looking at pictures from last season every now & then thinkin' bout the hunts..& the one s that coulda been :wink:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 4, 2010)

Waterfowler said:


> They say you should not eat Merganser because they have hight levels of PBC -PCB(or what ever it called). Merganser eat fish.



We say you shouldn't eat mergansers because they taste like rotten shad. :mrgreen:


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jul 5, 2010)

bassassassin8 said:


> Nice job. I love hunting wood ducks. They are one of the best tasting ducks thanks to their diet of acorns.  ...



I remember when I cleaned those three wood ducks, one was full of small, post oak looking acorns, one was full of huge walnuts that I don;t know how he got his beak around, and one had a combination of both. It was pretty neat.


----------



## Waterfowler (Jul 6, 2010)

bassassassin8 said:


> Nice job. I love hunting wood ducks. They are one of the best tasting ducks thanks to their diet of acorns.
> 
> I cant wait for this season to come around. I'm looking at pictures from last season every now & then thinkin' bout the hunts..& the one s that coulda been :wink:



Have you ever ate Teal? I think their the best tasting. But you need a bunch to make a meal.


----------



## breachless (Jul 6, 2010)

I agree: Teal are the best eating of all the ducks I have tried, with the Wood ducks coming a close second.

I too love duckhunting. One of my favorite things to do, but the waterfowl hunting (other than geese) here in Minnesota has been abysmal for about 15 years now. You pretty much have to head over to the Dakotas if you want decent duck hunting these days if you live in Minnesota.


----------



## bassassassin8 (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah, it wouldn't surprise me a big drake could down some walnuts.


----------



## bassassassin8 (Jul 6, 2010)

bassassassin8 said:


> Waterfowler said:
> 
> 
> > bassassassin8 said:
> ...


----------

